# My pet pij



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha All,

Here is a story of how I received my one and only "pet" pigeon.

A couple months ago I received a phone call from a gentleman who said he got my number off of a flyer, promoting our new pigeon club, which I had posted down at one of our feed stores. I thought that he wanted to join the club or wanted more info on roller pigeons. 

Instead, he told me that a while back he had found a pigeon which had a broken wing and he had taken it in. He took the pigeon to the vet and the vet had amputated half of the right wing so it was not releasable. He had kept this pigeon as a pet but would be moving in a few months and couldn’t take the bird with him. He understood that I raised roller pigeons for competition and not as pets, but he wanted to know if I knew of anyone who would be able to care for this pigeon. I told him that I would look around and that if he didn’t find anyone in the two months before he had to leave to call me. 

Well, two months go by and no phone call. I think to myself “Whew, good he found someone to take the bird”. Then one evening he calls and tells me that he will be moving in two days and if I could take care of the pigeon. I try to think of some excuse to make up but can’t and out of my mouth comes the words “Yes, I’ll take it”. Duh!!! What am I going to do with a handicapped commie when I have all these other “healthy” pigeons? 

Well, he shows up at my house about 2 hours later with a cardboard box and a brown paper bag. In the bag is a package of pigeon feed and pigeon grit. In the box is what looks to be a homer/commie mix, blue check pied hen. Also in the box is a nesting bowl which I’m told she used previously to lay in.

I show this gentleman around the place, showing him my birds and pens and show him the pen which “his” pigeon was going into. It’s the only pen that I have that will accommodate her. It’s a covered wire pen that is 2’ deep x 2’ high by 5’ wide, set away from the rest of my pens. I’m thinking to myself, “I’ll keep her in here for a couple days and then get rid of her, and if I’m asked about the bird later I’ll just say it got sick and died. At least he’ll leave here today thinking that the bird will have a decent home”.

The next morning which is a Saturday, I’m outside flying my rollers and checking on my birds when I get to the pen with the feral in it. I pick her up and really look at her. She looks to be in decent condition, a little dirty, but no external parasites and seems to have good weight. I dust her for parasites and put a few drops of Ivomec down her throat for worms, “just in case”. Then I put her back in the pen. She seems to be fairly calm and I decide to medicate her w/4 in 1 later in the week.

After about 2 weeks she was still here. I could not bring myself to get rid of her. So I decided that she needs to earn her keep. I had a spare roller cock bird and I decide to put him in with her to see if I can use them as foster parents. Well, they hit it off right away and she layed about 10 days after I put them together. I replaced her eggs with a pair of roller eggs and they hatched about 10 days ago. The pair seems to be really good fosters and because the hen is larger she really pumps the young up with feed. This pigeon has found a job that she really seems to enjoy and has got a home for life.

I must be getting soft as I get older.


Sorry for rambling.

You can see in the pic on the right where she is missing half of her wing.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi DEXTER, Glad that you kept this bird she looks real healthy and from the pictures that you posted I would say that she might be a homer and a bird that was used in white dove releases. * GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dexter,

I must say that I'm certainly glad this has a happy ending, she is a beautiful bird and I appreciate the fact you actually gave her a home. 

But the thought of you "getting rid of her" as was your initial intention totally breaks our forum rules and would NOT have been condoned here.

She is indeed lucky to find this wonderful gentlemen and I am glad you had a change of heart. I do hope you will allow her to live her entire life out as this gentlemen would have, and not just because she is a a "good pumper" but because she is a wonderfully unique pet pigeon that survived a life threatening injury due to the kindness and care of this gentlemen. 
He has entrusted you with her care and I hope you are true to your word.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Dexter,
> 
> I must say that I'm certainly glad this has a happy ending, she is a beautiful bird and I appreciate the fact you actually gave her a home.
> 
> ...


Aloha Treesa,

Oh, don't worry, she has found a place in my heart and a place here for life.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Treesa,
> 
> Oh, don't worry, she has found a place in my heart and a place here for life.


THAT"S all I need to hear. Thank you for putting my mind at ease...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi DEXTER, Glad that you kept this bird she looks real healthy and from the pictures that you posted I would say that she might be a homer and a bird that was used in white dove releases. * GEORGE


That was my thought when I saw the pic too,.....enjoyed the story very much.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

She's a very pretty bird and lucky too. Glad you kept her and gave her a home.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Dexter...

What a lovely bird! 

I, too, was upset at the thought you would "get rid of her!" Thank goodness all turned out well! 

Of course, my personal reaction had a LOT to do with my situation. I, too, have a former racing homing pigeon who had to have half of one wing amputated due to a bad break! He now rules my house, my cats and me with an iron beak and is such a character!

OUR VERY BEST TO YOUR "HALF WINGED" ONE!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She's a beauty Dexter! Good on you for giving her a wonderful and forever home!

Terry


----------

